# Isometric Tile Game (x,y) inklusive Z cordinaten?



## Java Chris (30. Jun 2006)

ich würd gerne das Isometric Tile Game prinzip anwenden, doch würd ich ganz gerne Z cordinaten auch verwenden, um zum beispiel gebirge darzustellen, also einen höhen unterschied, ist sowas möglich mit der Isometric?


----------



## conan2 (30. Jun 2006)

Warum sollte es nicht gehen...
Beispielsweise könnte man es so machen:





Wenn man dann die Bildschirm-Koordinaten eines Punktes ausrechnet, würde man dann zb einfach eine Einheit in Z-Richtung = Eine Einheit in Y-Richtung - Eine Einheit in X-Richtung nehmen.[/img]


----------



## Java Chris (30. Jun 2006)

mhh ok, thx


----------

